# Muh tinder is real life (JBW Debunked)



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

*But muh tinder is real life*








Most autistic claim i've ever heard, less than 1% of the US population uses tinder or any form of online dating and every blackpill study uses online dating as their sample size jfl


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

then these retards will claim that jbw is true, even though the majority of the US population is white so naturally those tinder whores will highly likely match with a white guy just because of the population.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Nov 9, 2020)

What’s your point


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> What’s your point


tinder is mainly men, and mainly white men, so nearly every study that shows a racial hierahchy in dating uses a sample size from online dating, where they do not understand that tinder isnt real life, and women moslty use it as a place to stroke their egos.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Nov 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> tinder is mainly men, and mainly white men, so nearly every study that shows a racial hierahchy in dating uses a sample size from online dating, where they do not understand that tinder isnt real life, and women moslty use it as a place to stroke their egos.


ok bro even if they stroke the ego they still have preferences who they will message
they won't be willing to chat with an ugly dude
like in real life
so tinder is real life


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> View attachment 793483











An end to the "currycel" meme


4998 views on Imgur




imgur.com


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

Nameless_Sunflower said:


> ok bro even if they stroke the ego they still have preferences who they will message
> they won't be willing to chat with an ugly dude
> like in real life
> so tinder is real life


most women meet their boyfreinds from social circles, not tinder. Obviously a 5'2 manlet couldnt get laid but an average looking nt guy with a big social circle can


----------



## goat2x (Nov 9, 2020)

Over 4 cuerry and asians


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Nov 9, 2020)

This is very true. 50 million people world wide on tinder

only 7.63 in the us 70 something percent of users us men and 30% are women

You have to pay to be seen

your just begging to make the competition as hard as possible at that point

Your REAL smv is getting girls irl through social circle and insta and Snapchat


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Over 4 cuerry and asians


there are billions of them, they reproduce all the time lmao and the western ones are usually quite rich


----------



## goat2x (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> there are billions of them, they reproduce all the time lmao and the western ones are usually quite rich


Ye With eachother


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Nov 9, 2020)

Nameless_Sunflower said:


> ok bro even if they stroke the ego they still have preferences who they will message
> they won't be willing to chat with an ugly dude
> like in real life
> so tinder is real life


This logic is flawed

irl a 4 psl normie can get a girlfriend easily through social circle or insta and ig

like I said above you are literally making it hard as fucking possible through dating apps

Looksmax by all means but don’t make it harder when it doesn’t have to be


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Ye With eachother


yes and an aisan or indian guy could get white women if he was NT and had a social circle


Bigbeefius said:


> This logic is flawed
> 
> irl a 4 psl normie can get a girlfriend easily through social circle or insta and ig
> 
> ...


finnally someone who gets it, most people meet through social circles


----------



## goat2x (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> yes and an aisan or indian guy could get white women if he was NT and had a social circle
> 
> finnally someone who gets it, most people meet through social circles


Cope
Asianscels are dirt smv muh social bluepilled circle


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Cope
> Asianscels are dirt smv muh social bluepilled circle


----------



## goat2x (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> View attachment 793488


He is a fukken asian
Asian s=
Bugcel, eye area falio,,,short height, high inhib,small dick


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

goat2x said:


> He is a fukken asian
> Asian s=
> Bugcel, eye area falio,,,short height, high inhib,small dick


Aisans have an eye area falio, but then u autist talk about muh hunter eyes when aisan eyes are literally like that


----------



## Yliaster (Nov 9, 2020)

most women today use Instagram that's why.Instagram is a better filter to stalk and verify the guys that they find attractive and gather details about their life etc,instead of meeting up with some random stranger on Tinder to fck.If you've been watching the News,i think like over a dozen girls this year alone have been murdered via meeting up with guys they met on Tinder.That's why Chadfishing and other activity on that site has seen a steep decline.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> An end to the "currycel" meme
> 
> 
> 4998 views on Imgur
> ...


@Arkantos @Bluepill


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 9, 2020)

pretty stupid thread OP ngl. Of course its not the majority of people, you have a lot of old fags, people that are in LTR (this is where 90% of the sex happens in society) lol. And these people are off the dating market, leaving only incels (truecels) and the rest. Most chads and stacys are in LTR since youngsters, this happens usually during high school or uni. Factor in hypergamy and boom, you have this result. Still doesnt debunk JBW or anything lol. 

But yeah I do agree on the part that there are more white men in the US than others, meaning the ''minority'' of ethnic women have higher exposure to whites. Still not enough to debunk JBW though, because of other anecdotes etc


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

Yliaster said:


> most women today use Instagram that's why.Instagram is a better filter to stalk and verify the guys that they find attractive and gather details about their life etc,instead of meeting up with some random stranger on Tinder to fck.If you've been watching the News,i think like over a dozen girls this year alone have been murdered via meeting up with guys they met on Tinder.That's why Chadfishing and other activity on that site has seen a steep decline.


women mainly use social circles, go up to any couple and ask them how they met most of them will meet through freinds etc


----------



## Yliaster (Nov 9, 2020)

Bigbeefius said:


> This logic is flawed
> 
> irl a 4 psl normie can get a girlfriend easily through social circle or insta and ig
> 
> ...


only way any normie is getting a girl on IG is if his profile is on point.He has to have pics/videos of himself doing fun shit ,with friends,travelling etc etc.


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

fag112 said:


> pretty stupid thread OP ngl. Of course its not the majority of people, you have a lot of old fags, people that are in LTR (this is where 90% of the sex happens in society) lol. And these people are off the dating market, leaving only incels (truecels) and the rest. Most chads and stacys are in LTR since youngsters, this happens usually during high school or uni. Factor in hypergamy and boom, you have this result. Still doesnt debunk JBW or anything lol.
> 
> But yeah I do agree on the part that there are more white men in the US than others, meaning the ''minority'' of ethnic women have higher exposure to whites. Still not enough to debunk JBW though, because of other anecdotes etc


it did debunk jbw, the racial hierachy is always almost by population whites, blacks etc


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

Yliaster said:


> only way any normie is getting a girl on IG is if his profile is on point.He has to have pics/videos of himself doing fun shit ,with friends,travelling etc etc.


yes to show that he's nt, even an ugly curry or aisan can do this


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 9, 2020)

fag112 said:


> pretty stupid thread OP ngl. Of course its not the majority of people, you have a lot of old fags, people that are in LTR (this is where 90% of the sex happens in society) lol. And these people are off the dating market, leaving only incels (truecels) and the rest. Most chads and stacys are in LTR since youngsters, this happens usually during high school or uni. Factor in hypergamy and boom, you have this result. Still doesnt debunk JBW or anything lol.
> 
> But yeah I do agree on the part that there are more white men in the US than others, meaning the ''minority'' of ethnic women have higher exposure to whites. Still not enough to debunk JBW though, because of other anecdotes etc


could even argue that since only 50% is white (this is more likely than 65% because of larping ethncis mostly mexicans) JBW still stands because its simply not enough of a % to justify JBW not being true when JBW is literally overwhelming % of responds on dating apps


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 9, 2020)

Goblin said:


> @Bluepill


----------



## Yliaster (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> women mainly use social circles, go up to any couple and ask them how they met most of them will meet through freinds etc


bro Instagram is the new social circle,especially since Covid.


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

fag112 said:


> could even argue that since only 50% is white (this is more likely than 65% because of larping ethncis mostly mexicans) JBW still stands because its simply not enough of a % to justify JBW not being true when JBW is literally overwhelming % of responds on dating apps



this vid pretty much explans why jbw is a cope


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Nov 9, 2020)

Yliaster said:


> only way any normie is getting a girl on IG is if his profile is on point.He has to have pics/videos of himself doing fun shit ,with friends,travelling etc etc.


just be at least 4 psl and have pics of you and friends 

if your not a autist this is key for getting girls


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 9, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

Bigbeefius said:


> just be at least 4 psl and have pics of you and friends
> 
> if your not a autist this is key for getting girls


you could look even worse provided you will get rejected more


----------



## goat2x (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> Aisans have an eye area falio, but then u autist talk about muh hunter eyes when aisan eyes are literally like that
> View attachment 793491


just cherry pick theory
Less heght
shittier frame
worse skull
smaller dicks
its over for you tinder statistics and rating studies already proved it


----------



## goat2x (Nov 9, 2020)

*Being Asian in the USA is a primary predictor of 'never being kissed'** [edit | edit source]*
permalink|category: Race|table of contents
A study by Lefkowitz, Weschechelom and Leavitt (2018) consisting of a self report survey of sexual behavior among first year university students found that _compared to their peers who had kissed partners, young adults who had never kissed were more likely to be Asian-American_, less likely to be in a romantic relationship, were less extroverted, were more likely to be in the Honors College, and drank alcohol less frequently.

*Discussion:* One should keep in mind that among students in general, sexlessness rates are higher. Though the data collected by this survey was not broken down by sex, at least double the Asian men in the sample were likely 'never kissed' compared to Asian women, as previous US data has demonstrated that young adult Asian men are more than twice as likely to not be in a relationship compared to Asian women.

The higher sexlessness among east Asians compared to other races found by this survey may be related to several factors, cultural and biological. The greater level of physical neoteny found among Asians benefits Asian women, as men have a large preference for neoteny in women. However, it may be a detriment to Asian men's physical attractiveness, resulting in men of other races preferring Asian women. This leads to Asian men losing out as many of their women prefer to date men of other races, especially whites. Asians are also generally higher in the big-five personality traits extraversion and neuroticism than other racial groups, and this may be a detriment especially to Asian men's courtship chances due to women's passive courtship style. There is a common stereotype that Asians are polite, timid and passive, traits that generally seem detrimental to the sexual success of men in particular. It is also possible that a slower overall life history speed among Asians is associated with higher levels of sexlessness in general, with this slower life history speed resulting in later physical maturation and onset of sexual behavior, as well as involving concomitant psychological adaptions that result in deferred reproduction in return for larger investments in somatic effort (biological, phenotypical and in humans, economic investments in and by an organism that result in greater reproductive potential later in life).

On the other hand, it is argued that this increase in sexlessness among young Asians is attributable to cultural factors such east Asian cultures being more conformist, strict and traditional than Western culture, resulting in behaviors that lead to sexual success being censured and frowned upon by their parents and peer groups (such as risk-seeking behaviors, drinking, partying, overt sexual displays). However, while they may partly explain why sexlessness rates are lower among Asians in general (due to a possible overlap between Asian ethnicity and reduced alchohol consumption, increased likelihood of being an honor student and so forth) these culturally mediated explanations do not adequately explain why East Asian men in the US are twice as likely to not be in a relationship than East Asian women. The explanation that greater sexlessness among Asians is partly explicable by the time constraints caused by the greater prevalence of enrollment in higher education among East Asians also fails to explain this sex discrepancy found among Asians in terms of sexual behaviour.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> you could look even worse provided you will get rejected more


lets take the blue/light eyed example instead: its literally facts that blue eyes halo you and make you more attractive, which automatically means white people have an advantage already over all other races


----------



## goat2x (Nov 9, 2020)

*LOOKS GUYS 
UGLY GUY PULLED MADISON BEER
THEREFORE THE BLACKPILL DOESNT EVEN EXISTS      



*


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> Aisans have an eye area falio, but then u autist talk about muh hunter eyes when aisan eyes are literally like that
> View attachment 793491


Guy on the left has caucasoid DNA, he is Mexican-Japanese, disgusting Asian monolids aren't hunter eyes retard


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 9, 2020)

[QUOTE="Goblin, post: 4094009, member: 1464


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

goat2x said:


> just cherry pick theory
> Less heght
> shittier frame
> worse skull
> ...


watch this vid u brainlet


there is no racial hierachy


----------



## goat2x (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> watch this vid u brainlet
> 
> 
> there is no racial hierachy



*IF YOU HAVE TO SHARE A 40 MINUTES VIDEO EXPECTING ME TO WATCH IT YOU ALREADY LOST    
GET IDEAS FROM THIS COPING VIDEOS AND WRITE IT DOWN *


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> watch this vid u brainlet
> 
> 
> there is no racial hierachy



dude nobody said other races CANT slay, its just that its easier when white, thats the whole point retard.        . also why is it almost always ethnics coping with these kinds of threads? do they dream about the idea aryan stacy might give them even one look?


----------



## goat2x (Nov 9, 2020)

ALSO ENDING YOUR SHITTY COPE


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *Being Asian in the USA is a primary predictor of 'never being kissed'** [edit | edit source]*
> permalink|category: Race|table of contents
> A study by Lefkowitz, Weschechelom and Leavitt (2018) consisting of a self report survey of sexual behavior among first year university students found that _compared to their peers who had kissed partners, young adults who had never kissed were more likely to be Asian-American_, less likely to be in a romantic relationship, were less extroverted, were more likely to be in the Honors College, and drank alcohol less frequently.
> 
> ...



On the other hand, it is argued that this increase in sexlessness among young Asians is attributable to cultural factors such east Asian cultures being more conformist, strict and traditional than Western culture, resulting in behaviors that lead to sexual success being censured and frowned upon by their parents and peer groups (such as risk-seeking behaviors, drinking, partying, overt sexual displays). However, while they may partly explain why sexlessness rates are lower among Asians in general (due to a possible overlap between Asian ethnicity and reduced alchohol consumption, increased likelihood of being an honor student and so forth) these culturally mediated explanations do not adequately explain why East Asian men in the US are twice as likely to not be in a relationship than East Asian women. 

the study literally gave you your answer


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> watch this vid u brainlet
> 
> 
> there is no racial hierachy



wtf is this retarded example from your vid: ''just google asian female white male'' ''almost all males have dark eyes which means blue eyes dont matter'' JFL at this IQ. fucking retarded grey cel


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> On the other hand, it is argued that this increase in sexlessness among young Asians is attributable to cultural factors such east Asian cultures being more conformist, strict and traditional than Western culture, resulting in behaviors that lead to sexual success being censured and frowned upon by their parents and peer groups (such as risk-seeking behaviors, drinking, partying, overt sexual displays). However, while they may partly explain why sexlessness rates are lower among Asians in general (due to a possible overlap between Asian ethnicity and reduced alchohol consumption, increased likelihood of being an honor student and so forth) these culturally mediated explanations do not adequately explain why East Asian men in the US are twice as likely to not be in a relationship than East Asian women.
> 
> the study literally gave you your answer



cope cope cope cope cope


----------



## goat2x (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> On the other hand, it is argued that this increase in sexlessness among young Asians is attributable to cultural factors such east Asian cultures being more conformist, strict and traditional than Western culture, resulting in behaviors that lead to sexual success being censured and frowned upon by their parents and peer groups (such as risk-seeking behaviors, drinking, partying, overt sexual displays). However, while they may partly explain why sexlessness rates are lower among Asians in general (due to a possible overlap between Asian ethnicity and reduced alchohol consumption, increased likelihood of being an honor student and so forth) these culturally mediated explanations do not adequately explain why East Asian men in the US are twice as likely to not be in a relationship than East Asian women.
> 
> the study literally gave you your answer



*WHAT KIND OF A BLUEPILLED FAGGOT ARE YOU ???
25% OF ASIAN ADULT FUCKING MAN ARE KISSLESS BECAUSE " CULTURE"
DO ASIANS HAVE KHHV CULTURE ???lMFAOO *


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

goat2x said:


> ALSO ENDING YOUR SHITTY COPE
> View attachment 793507


thats literally because there is a disparity in the number of immigrants by gender retard




so you're saying white women have a fetish for hispanic and black women JFL

its just that aisan women and women in general have more options


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> On the other hand, it is argued that this increase in sexlessness among young Asians is attributable to cultural factors such east Asian cultures being more conformist, strict and traditional than Western culture, resulting in behaviors that lead to sexual success being censured and frowned upon by their parents and peer groups (such as risk-seeking behaviors, drinking, partying, overt sexual displays). However, while they may partly explain why sexlessness rates are lower among Asians in general (due to a possible overlap between Asian ethnicity and reduced alchohol consumption, increased likelihood of being an honor student and so forth) these culturally mediated explanations do not adequately explain why East Asian men in the US are twice as likely to not be in a relationship than East Asian women.
> 
> the study literally gave you your answer



However, while they may partly explain why sexlessness rates are lower among Asians in general (due to a possible overlap between Asian ethnicity and reduced alchohol consumption, increased likelihood of being an honor student and so forth) these culturally mediated explanations do not adequately explain why East Asian men in the US are twice as likely to not be in a relationship than East Asian women.

You ignored this part


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *WHAT KIND OF A BLUEPILLED FAGGOT ARE YOU ???
> 25% OF ASIAN ADULT FUCKING MAN ARE KISSLESS BECAUSE " CULTURE"
> DO ASIANS HAVE KHHV CULTURE ???lMFAOO *




its 100% to do with aisan men being more likely high functioning autists jfl


----------



## goat2x (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> thats literally because there is a disparity in the number of immigrants by gender retard
> View attachment 793508
> 
> so you're saying white women have a fetish for hispanic and black women JFL
> ...


WHAT THE FUCK ???    
LOOK AT THE WHITE MEN ASIAN FEMALE STATISTICS NOT THE OTHER COLOURS LMFAO


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> its 100% to do with aisan men being more likely high functioning autists jfl



stop spamming that stupid low iq vid. if you are actually high IQ or not a coper you would immediately understand all his BS points lol. please someone ban this retard from this site


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> However, while they may partly explain why sexlessness rates are lower among Asians in general (due to a possible overlap between Asian ethnicity and reduced alchohol consumption, increased likelihood of being an honor student and so forth) these culturally mediated explanations do not adequately explain why East Asian men in the US are twice as likely to not be in a relationship than East Asian women.
> 
> You ignored this part


this happens in japan as well, aisan men just dont want to be in relationships due to literal autism








Prevalence of autism spectrum disorder in Asia: A systematic review and meta-analysis


There has been an increased prevalence of the diagnosis of Autism Spectrum Disorder (ASD) globally during the last decade. An updated and overall esti…




www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## goat2x (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> its 100% to do with aisan men being more likely high functioning autists jfl



YEAH EVERY 1 OF 4


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

fag112 said:


> stop spamming that stupid low iq vid. if you are actually high IQ or not a coper you would immediately understand all his BS points lol. please someone ban this retard from this site


what'd he say that was wrong JFL


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 9, 2020)

stop being racist


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

goat2x said:


> YEAH EVERY 1 OF 4


watch the vid and then tell me it isnt easy for subhumans to get girls by being nt jfl


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

goat2x said:


> YEAH EVERY 1 OF 4


OP is coping so fucking hard, he has shifted goal posts so many times now, first it was Asians date just as much as whites now its "m-m-muh the only reason the don't date as much is their autism!!"


----------



## goat2x (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> watch the vid and then tell me it isnt easy for subhumans to get girls by being nt jfl


*Listen i dont have a problem you saying that
i have a problem w you spreading false information*


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> OP is coping so fucking hard, he has shifted goal posts so many times now, first it was Asians date just as much as whites now its "m-m-muh the only reason the don't date as much is their autism!!"


no i said the inter ethnic marriage was pretty much the same, and then


6ft7Mogger said:


> thats literally because there is a disparity in the number of immigrants by gender retard
> View attachment 793508
> 
> so you're saying white women have a fetish for hispanic and black women JFL
> ...


the amount of aisan women marrying white men is equal to the amount of white women marrying blacks, so you're gonna tell me just be black theory is true you retard jfl


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> no i said the inter ethnic marriage was pretty much the same, and then
> 
> the amount of aisan women marrying white men is equal to the amount of white women marrying blacks, so you're gonna tell me just be black theory is true you retard jfl


These are American statistics retard    it doesn't apply everywhere

On top of that there are 10x as many black men in America as Asian women, so even extrapolating for that it doesn't work out 

DDont forget that white men also marry out more frequently than white women


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 9, 2020)

Another retarded poster. Just what we needed.


6ft7Mogger said:


> tinder is mainly men, and mainly white men, so nearly every study that shows a racial hierahchy in dating uses a sample size from online dating, where they do not understand that tinder isnt real life, and women moslty use it as a place to stroke their egos.


No, tinder is not primarily white men, and yes, tinder is real life. Women hook up all the time from dating apps, just because you're not getting your pissy cock sucked doesn't mean everyone else is doing so poorly as well.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> tinder is mainly men, .


True.
And to make it even worse. Besides there are more men. Alot of people on Tinder are inactive. And women are more inactive users on Tinder, than men.
So not only are there alot more men than women on Tinder. Men on there also alot more active ( in amounts and ectual engagement).

Which results in.
Be top tier man on Tinder, otherwise waist of time


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *Listen i dont have a problem you saying that
> i have a problem w you spreading false information*


im saying there isnt a racial hierachy in dating, you can clearly see that the tinder and online dating is mainly men, and mainly white men. So obviously the women there would have more of a chance to date white men when they swipe anyway, and most women just use tinder as a thing to stroke their ego





the amount of white women dating black men is pretty much equal to the amount of white men marrying aisan women, so is just be black a new theory now jfl, and ther eare more hispanic men dating white women so are we gonna say that there just be hispanic now?


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

*Stop coping you abused dog. 




*


----------



## goat2x (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> im saying there isnt a racial hierachy in dating, you can clearly see that the tinder and online dating is mainly men, and mainly white men. So obviously the women there would have more of a chance to date white men when they swipe anyway, and most women just use tinder as a thing to stroke their ego
> 
> View attachment 793519
> 
> the amount of white women dating black men is pretty much equal to the amount of white men marrying aisan women, so is just be black a new theory now jfl, and ther eare more hispanic men dating white women so are we gonna say that there just be hispanic now?


Bro thats not an accurate statistic lmfaooo (even in the guy said it in the video)
this is the real one


----------



## goat2x (Nov 9, 2020)

*imma leave this here
if you want to accept the blackpill read them








Scientific Blackpill







incels.wiki




*


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> im saying there isnt a racial hierachy in dating, you can clearly see that the tinder and online dating is mainly men, and mainly white men. So obviously the women there would have more of a chance to date white men when they swipe anyway, and most women just use tinder as a thing to stroke their ego
> 
> View attachment 793519
> 
> the amount of white women dating black men is pretty much equal to the amount of white men marrying aisan women, so is just be black a new theory now jfl, and ther eare more hispanic men dating white women so are we gonna say that there just be hispanic now?


Lol are you actually this low IQ? Just look at the photo you posted, it's laughable.


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Another retarded poster. Just what we needed.
> 
> No, tinder is not primarily white men, and yes, tinder is real life. Women hook up all the time from dating apps, just because you're not getting your pissy cock sucked doesn't mean everyone else is doing so poorly as well.
> View attachment 793518


and hispanics and blacks do well with white women at equal rates that white men date aisan women so just be black theory is legit JFL




and that is apps being used, the amount of people using online apps is miniscule, JBW is a massive retarded theory that uses online dating as a basis which has very bad female to male ratio. There is no racial hierachy


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *imma leave this here
> if you want to accept the blackpill read them
> 
> 
> ...


again all of those are from *online dating *where the majority of men are White, hispanic or black and thats uusllay how the racial hierachy goes.

By sheer population


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> and hispanics and blacks do well with white women at equal rates that white men date aisan women so just be black theory is legit JFL
> View attachment 793522
> 
> and that is apps being used, the amount of people using online apps is miniscule, JBW is a massive retarded theory that uses online dating as a basis which has very bad female to male ratio. There is no racial hierachy


Black men outnumber Asian women 10 to 1 in USA so no, your conclusion is wrong. Just by sheer numbers of course they'd date more often. 

You just proved us right you retard


----------



## goat2x (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> again all of those are from *online dating *where the majority of men are White, hispanic or black and thats uusllay how the racial hierachy goes.
> 
> By sheer population


you just proved that you havent even clicked on it lmfao


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> and hispanics and blacks do well with white women at equal rates that white men date aisan women so just be black theory is legit JFL
> View attachment 793522
> 
> and that is apps being used, the amount of people using online apps is miniscule, JBW is a massive retarded theory that uses online dating as a basis which has very bad female to male ratio. There is no racial hierachy








Stop posting old inaccurate data you abused dog


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 9, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


>


7d7c6f04b00b50ce9bd01e043470e25c881fdaf951fecd810309bc8938499770.gif


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Lol are you actually this low IQ? Just look at the photo you posted, it's laughable.


you are mentally retarded, to not realise that hispanic and black men are dating white women at the same rates that white men are dating aisan women. But there is no just be black or just be hispanic


----------



## goat2x (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> you are mentally retarded, to not realise that hispanic and black men are dating white women at the same rates that white men are dating aisan women. But there is no just be black or just be hispanic


*HOW IS THAT THE SAME RATE      
LOOK AT THE PERCENTAGES
@BigBiceps @RealLooksmaxxer 



*


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> you are mentally retarded, to not realise that hispanic and black men are dating white women at the same rates that white men are dating aisan women. But there is no just be black or just be hispanic








They literally aren't, stop coping


----------



## RAITEIII (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> View attachment 793474
> 
> View attachment 793475
> 
> ...


1% or 50% population using tinder does not change the fact that anyone will always choose the best potential partner. And that's mostly based on looks.


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> View attachment 793528
> 
> 
> Stop posting old inaccurate data you abused dog







my point is that the racepill is stupid
*ITS EXTREMELY SIMILAR

400k (rounded) and 530K how retarded do you have to be *


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> View attachment 793541
> 
> my point is that the racepill is stupid
> *ITS EXTREMELY SIMILAR
> ...







muh 10% diffrence between bmwf and wmaf


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 9, 2020)

[ISPOILER][/ISPOILER]


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> View attachment 793541
> 
> my point is that the racepill is stupid
> *ITS EXTREMELY SIMILAR
> ...


Dear god how hard is it to understand that the RATIO of Asian women in America to Black men in america is WAY DIFFERENT and the fact that white men take more Asian women as wives AT AN EVEN SLIGHTLY HIGHER RATE is INSANE PROOF OF BLACKPILL?


----------



## WayneBraaaah (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> View attachment 793474
> 
> View attachment 793475
> 
> ...


Tinder is not real life but it's effect (together with FB and Insta) on real dating will only get bigger and bigger as one good looking girl can have easily 100 simps who are messaging her everyday.


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> View attachment 793544
> 
> muh 10% diffrence between bmwf and wmaf


Ha! Ha! Comical soy boy joke. XD


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> View attachment 793544
> 
> muh 10% diffrence between bmwf and wmaf


Except not, stop the cope


----------



## MusicMaxxingMidget (Nov 9, 2020)

This is true tbh, I skyrimaxxed and low inhibbed maxxed and gotten positive results as a 5'9 beaner though I do mog my whole race and could have been used as a sex toy for some child molestor to become a c list famous actor


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> Dear god how hard is it to understand that the RATIO of Asian women in America to Black men in america is WAY DIFFERENT and the fact that white men take more Asian women as wives AT AN EVEN SLIGHTLY HIGHER RATE is INSANE PROOF OF BLACKPILL?







DEAR GOD stop typing in that autistic font size, if the blackpill was real why are most of the aisan women married to aisan males if muh JBW was real.





and most of those women are aged 42 in interethnic relationships with *WHITE MEN YOU CAN CLEARLY SEE THAT MASSIVE SPIKE SO ONLY 42 YEAR OLD USED GOODS BETABUXX are what whites are getting

the main reason those aisan women date white men is because they grow up in majority white places*


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> Except not, stop the cope
> 
> View attachment 793555
> View attachment 793556
> ...








AND ALL THOSE STUDIES ARE FROM DATING STATISTICS WHERE THE amount of women to men ratio is fucked, how do you not get this concept in you're head you absolute moron


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> View attachment 793559
> 
> DEAR GOD stop typing in that autistic font size, if the blackpill was real why are most of the aisan women married to aisan males if muh JBW was real.
> 
> ...


keep barking for my large font you khhv     

most asian women marry asian males because of obvious in group preference

but dont fool yourself into thinking they wouldnt ditch their betabux asian male husband for a white chad or cuck him in a heart beat 









the 2nd chart you linked is both genders, i wouldn't be surprised if it was asian males finally getting their "muh white kweeeeeeeeenz" old fat hags and betabuxxing them LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL JFL ITS OVERR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> View attachment 793566
> 
> 
> AND ALL THOSE STUDIES ARE FROM DATING STATISTICS WHERE THE amount of women to men ratio is fucked, how do you not get this concept in you're head you absolute moron




















*VS






KEEP COPING YOU SUBHUMAN ABUSED RECESSED MAXILLA RICEDICKED CHINK ABUSED DOG! *


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> Aisans have an eye area falio, but then u autist talk about muh hunter eyes when aisan eyes are literally like that
> View attachment 793491


You're retarded. Monolids aren't the same as hunter eyes u dumb curry fuck


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 9, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> View attachment 793570


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> keep barking for my large font you khhv
> 
> most asian women marry asian males because of obvious in group preference
> 
> ...







most white + aisan is usually wmaf, so that massive spike in numbers is white guys betabuxxing ugly old chinks hags. aisan guys can easily get white women if their nt and have social circles. JBW is a massive cope, why wouldnt those noodles marry white guys if jbw is law?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 9, 2020)

Ok


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> View attachment 793588
> 
> most white + aisan is usually wmaf, so that massive spike in numbers is white guys betabuxxing ugly old chinks hags. aisan guys can easily get white women if their nt and have social circles. JBW is a massive cope, why wouldnt those noodles marry white guys if jbw is law?


KEEP COPING WITH CHERRYPICKED TRASH LMFAO


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> View attachment 793595


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> View attachment 793598
> View attachment 793600


Am I proof ethnics can get laid? I’m a fat subhuman Asian with a slay count of 16


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> keep barking for my large font you khhv
> 
> most asian women marry asian males because of obvious in group preference
> 
> ...


also i thought u liked aisan guys and werent "racist" jfl


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Nov 9, 2020)

Lol this isn’t an accurate conclusion. 7 million users at any given time. When you break it down into age group and on and off users it starts to play a larger role in the 18 to 25 dating market


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> KEEP COPING WITH CHERRYPICKED TRASH LMFAO
> 
> View attachment 793599








wow bro 15% of aisan women marry white men in a predominently white country, JBW is totatally real


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> View attachment 793598
> View attachment 793600


*LOL THOSE UGLY SLAVIC WITCHES ARE THE BEST THOSE TWO RICEDICKS CAN GET? SHORT AND STOUT AND NO CURVES? NO HIPS?

JFL! TRULY OVER FOR RICEDICKS!

YOU CAN NO LONGER COPE AFTER R/JUSTBEASIAN GOT BANNED, HUH?










*


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> View attachment 793602
> 
> wow bro 15% of aisan women marry white men in a predominently white country, JBW is totatally real


*THE SELF HATE IS REAL YOU FAGGOT THOSE ASIAN WOMEN ARE CUTIES JUST OFF YOURSELF YOU SELF-HATING TRASH*


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 9, 2020)

good job tbh


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> again all of those are from *online dating *where the majority of men are White, hispanic or black and thats uusllay how the racial hierachy goes.
> 
> By sheer population


That's why controlled studies, mogg.
Or studies, where they calculate and weight anddo mathematical stuff, to filter out such biases.

It's generally to high iq for me, and I think most, on forums to do such a thing. So you do get pre-selection bias or one sides data pool information.
still better than nothing. Becuase I come afrom a pre big data time. And pre ontline dating time (teenager in the 1990's). And the blue pilled copes, because there was no available information/data; was rampant back than beyond believe.


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> *LOL THOSE UGLY SLAVIC WITCHES ARE THE BEST THOSE TWO RICEDICKS CAN GET? SHORT AND STOUT AND NO CURVES? NO HIPS?
> 
> JFL! TRULY OVER FOR RICEDICKS!
> 
> ...


All those guys are dating way below their looksmatch JFL








YOU ACTUALLY THINK THIS IS ATTRACTIVE JFL




and these aisan guys are dating way above their looksmatch
proof that race doesnt matter jfl, white guys with yellow fever are truly on another level of retardation


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> All those guys are dating way below their looksmatch JFL
> View attachment 793619
> 
> View attachment 793620
> ...


2ND COUPLE ARE JUST FRIENDS, IT'S BEEN CONFIRMED ON THIS FORUM A MILLION TIMES JFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FRIENDZONED FAGGOT!

FIRST COUPLE IS SOME INSTAWHORE FAGGOT THAT THE GUY IS BETABUXXING FOR LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL! LOOK AT HER NASTY FILLER MAXXED LIPS:






MEANWHILE:





UGLY GINGER (WORST PHENO) WITH THE ONLY FOREWARD GROWN ASIAN FEMALE IN EXISTENCE:




RECESSED FAGGOT WITH ASIA'S NEXT TOP MODEL WINNER (ACTUALLY):




GET CUCKED


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> 2ND COUPLE ARE JUST FRIENDS, IT'S BEEN CONFIRMED ON THIS FORUM A MILLION TIMES JFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FRIENDZONED FAGGOT!
> 
> FIRST COUPLE IS SOME INSTAWHORE FAGGOT THAT THE GUY IS BETABUXXING FOR LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL! LOOK AT HER NASTY FILLER MAXXED LIPS:
> 
> ...


Cope




THAT GUY IS A CHAD JFL you cant make this shit up, that girl literally looks retarted and ape like
all of those guys are dating ugly flat maxxilla gooks, way BELOW their looksmatch




you white fever fags are the most deluded retards i have ever met,




every single time the aisan guy with a white girl gets one that mogs him, while white guys get ugly flat maxxila apes


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> Cope
> View attachment 793641
> 
> THAT GUY IS A CHAD JFL you cant make this shit up, that girl literally looks retarted and ape like
> ...


LOOOOOOOOOOL HE'S A RECESSED GINGER RAT

NOTICE HOW THESE ASIAN MEN ARE WITH SLAVIC WHORES AKA ********BETABUXXXXXXXXX********* THE FUCK OUTTA THEM LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

KEEP CHERRYPICKING OUTLIERS WHILE I SHOW THE AVERAGE 

ALSO FIRST COUPLE YOU POSTED SHE LOOKS LIKE A RECESSED RAT LOOOOOOOOOOOL 2ND ONE HAS HIDEOUS DISGUSTING HORSE FACE 🤮 🤮 🤮 🤮


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOL HE'S A RECESSED GINGER RAT
> 
> NOTICE HOW THESE ASIAN MEN ARE WITH SLAVIC WHORES AKA ********BETABUXXXXXXXXX********* THE FUCK OUTTA THEM LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


jfl you just posted an attractive white guy with 6/10 aisan women WOW BRO all white guys can slay jfl




this whore is literally frauding her entire face and still looks subhuman, overy long midface and looks like an ape




Literally just aisan dudes and white guys who mog the girls together jfl

face it ur a normie who has yellow fever who cannot get white women so you have to for ugly gooks




aisan guys can slay if they are nt and have social circles all those white women mog any foid you'll ever get jfl


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> jfl you just posted an attractive white guy with 6/10 aisan women WOW BRO all white guys can slay jfl
> View attachment 793662
> 
> this whore is literally frauding her entire face and still looks subhuman, overy long midface and looks like an ape
> ...


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL FIRST GUY ISN'T ATTRACTIVE HE'S A RECESSED MANLET FAGGOT WITH BLEACHED HAIR

2ND PICTURE ALL THE ASIAN GUYS ARE KHHV THE WHITE GUYS TOOK THE GIRLS THAT THE DIFFERENCE

3RD PICTURE JFL IMAGINE BEING SUCH A PATHETIC RACE OF MEN THAT YOU HAVE SUCH AN INFERIORITY COMPLEX YOU MAKE AN INSTAGRAM TO TRY AND HATE ON WHITE MEN STEALING YOUR GIRLS LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL! IT'S TRULY OVER FOR RICEDICKS!











HER HUSBAND:


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL FIRST GUY ISN'T ATTRACTIVE HE'S A RECESSED MANLET FAGGOT WITH BLEACHED HAIR
> 
> 2ND PICTURE ALL THE ASIAN GUYS ARE KHHV THE WHITE GUYS TOOK THE GIRLS THAT THE DIFFERENCE
> 
> ...


"loooooool" wtf is wrong with you, why cant you just admit that the blackpill is 100% stupid, you're a narccistic normie who fucked very ugly aisan women and now for the first time in your subhuman aspie basement dwelling life you can now say "muh aisan women, muh jbw"




you will never get this jfl so you will cope with...




flat faced gooks jfl, literal subhuman aisan roasties, 
white guys always date down jfl


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> "loooooool" wtf is wrong with you, why cant you just admit that the blackpill is 100% stupid, you're a narccistic normie who fucked very ugly aisan women and now for the first time in your subhuman aspie basement dwelling life you can now say "muh aisan women, muh jbw"
> View attachment 793676
> 
> you will never get this jfl so you will cope with...
> ...


Post more jew nose flat faced finnish/slavic whores LOOOOOOOOL i bet you 5 bucks if i google that picture she'll be slavish or finnish trash JFL!

Am I supposed to be impressed by them? I swear to god ricedicks are looksblind


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> "loooooool" wtf is wrong with you, why cant you just admit that the blackpill is 100% stupid, you're a narccistic normie who fucked very ugly aisan women and now for the first time in your subhuman aspie basement dwelling life you can now say "muh aisan women, muh jbw"
> View attachment 793676
> 
> you will never get this jfl so you will cope with...
> ...










@Matthias8272
Even I as a subhuman Asian can get a white woman jfl


----------



## Matthias8272 (Nov 9, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> View attachment 793684
> View attachment 793685
> 
> @Matthias8272
> Even I as a subhuman Asian can get a white woman jfl


i have the guy you're replying to ignored jfl, also yeah skinny lays as well


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 9, 2020)

Matthias8272 said:


> i have the guy you're replying to ignored jfl, also yeah skinny lays as well


I’m subhuman I know but even I can get laid


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> "loooooool" wtf is wrong with you, why cant you just admit that the blackpill is 100% stupid, you're a narccistic normie who fucked very ugly aisan women and now for the first time in your subhuman aspie basement dwelling life you can now say "muh aisan women, muh jbw"
> View attachment 793676
> 
> you will never get this jfl so you will cope with...
> ...


looooooooooool she's finnish trash as i said


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 9, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> looooooooooool she's finnish trash as i said
> 
> View attachment 793695


Ok


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> Post more jew nose flat faced finnish/slavic whores LOOOOOOOOL i bet you 5 bucks if i google that picture she'll be slavish or finnish trash JFL!
> 
> Am I supposed to be impressed by them? I swear to god ricedicks are looksblind
> 
> ...


that's literaelly a normie with an ugly gook and the second women looks like a bloated tranny




reminder this chang smashed sommer ray while you jerk of too flat maxxila gooks


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> that's literaelly a normie with an ugly gook and the second women looks like a bloated tranny
> View attachment 793694
> 
> reminder this chang smashed sommer ray while you jerk of too flat maxxila gooks


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL ricedick there was confirmed to be a betabuxxing faggot and everyone knows she used his betabuxx ass for clout and look who she ended up with:






white chad you faggot not to mention she dated numerous white chads before him JFL 

just another ricedick serving his purpose to pay for white man's pleasure


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL ricedick there was confirmed to be a betabuxxing faggot and everyone knows she used his betabuxx ass for clout and look who she ended up with:
> 
> View attachment 793700
> 
> ...


so she fucked him? while you didnt no one confirmed that he was betabuxxing jfl and he stole logan pauls whore from him, aisan guys are so rent free in ur brain. You're literally so upset that you have to resort go gooks because you cannot physically get a white women


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> so she fucked him? while you didnt no one confirmed that he was betabuxxing jfl and he stole logan pauls whore from him, aisan guys are so rent free in ur brain. You're literally so upset that you have to resort go gooks because you cannot physically get a white women


you're literally a khhv confirmed, whereas i've posted pictures and proof of the women i've dated, including white women, latina women, and gooks, and numerous pictures of them worshipping my big white cock, while you're coping trying to convince people of the bluepill on a blackpill forum.

reevaluate your life.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> All those guys are dating way below their looksmatch JFL
> View attachment 793619
> 
> View attachment 793620
> ...


Stop the cope you faggot.


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> you're literally a khhv confirmed, whereas i've posted pictures and proof of the women i've dated, including white women, latina women, and gooks, and numerous pictures of them worshipping my big white cock, while you're coping trying to convince people of the bluepill on a blackpill forum.
> 
> reevaluate your life.


cope i bet u didnt even show their faces jfl, you only fuck ugly aisan whores YOU simp so hard for aisan women, because their the ONLY women u can fuck


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> cope i bet u didnt even show their faces jfl, you only fuck ugly aisan whores YOU simp so hard for aisan women, because their the ONLY women u can fuck
> View attachment 793708


keep crying for my bwc you confirmed khhv


----------



## johncruz12345 (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> cope i bet u didnt even show their faces jfl, you only fuck ugly aisan whores YOU simp so hard for aisan women, because their the ONLY women u can fuck
> View attachment 793708


>Asian
>Chad pick one. ALL AMWF is betabux


----------



## Ocelot (Nov 9, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> looooooooooool she's *finnish trash* as i said
> 
> View attachment 793695


@BigBiceps how do you cope with the back stab bigbeceps


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> @BigBiceps how do you cope with the back stab bigbeceps


finnish males mog i just dont like finnish females, its personal preference

no back stab, i wrote that knowing @BigBiceps is finnish


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> finnish males mog i just dont like finnish females, its personal preference
> 
> no back stab, i wrote that knowing @BigBiceps is finnish


ye cos u cannot get them jfl


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 9, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> looooooooooool she's finnish trash as i said
> 
> View attachment 793695





Ocelot said:


> @BigBiceps how do you cope with the back stab bigbeceps


He's a curry himself, so let him bark. He'll never be finnish.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> He's a curry himself, so let him bark. He'll never be finnish.
> View attachment 793720


Nah I just don't think Finnish women are attractive their features look better on men tbh


----------



## johncruz12345 (Nov 9, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> He's a curry himself, so let him bark. He'll never be finnish.
> View attachment 793720


Finland is like sweden?


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> ye cos u cannot get them jfl


Neither can you. Finnish women don't like foreign men jfl. Go to sweden, and maybe you have some luck.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> ye cos u cannot get them jfl


You're literally a confirmed khhv


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Nov 9, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> *UGLY GINGER (WORST PHENO) WITH THE ONLY FOREWARD GROWN ASIAN FEMALE IN EXISTENCE:*
> View attachment 793631


@lutte lifefuel for you bro


----------



## johncruz12345 (Nov 9, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> Nah I just don't think Finnish women are attractive their features look better on men tbh


All I know is foids from netherlands are subhuman tbh.


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 9, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Finland is like sweden?


Not at all. Sweden is like Africa, meanwhile here in Finland can't even remember the last time I saw a black person.


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 9, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> Nah I just don't think Finnish women are attractive their features look better on men tbh


Good recovery.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Nov 9, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> All I know is foids from netherlands are subhuman tbh.


excuse me


----------



## johncruz12345 (Nov 9, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> excuse me


Its true. ngl.


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> You're literally a confirmed khhv


muh muh ur a khhv nice argument buddy, keep following me around like a dog jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Nov 9, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Its true. ngl.


ever been here?


----------



## johncruz12345 (Nov 9, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> ever been here?


Yeah visited when I was a kid.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## johncruz12345 (Nov 9, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> ever been here?


Guys are moggers dw.


----------



## lutte (Nov 9, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> @lutte lifefuel for you bro


Only bolivian pussy for me sorry asian ladies


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 9, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> All I know is foids from netherlands are subhuman tbh.


Imo they're the hottest in Europe and tall af. I wanna get myself a dutch wife to birth me gigatall moggers to bring pride to Finland in NBA.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Nov 9, 2020)

lutte said:


> Only bolivian pussy for me sorry asian ladies


Just dye your hair blonde lol to slay in Brazil.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Nov 9, 2020)

lutte said:


> Only bolivian pussy for me sorry asian ladies


cartel pussy


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Nov 9, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Imo they're the hottest in Europe and tall af. I wanna get myself a dutch wife to birth me gigatall moggers to bring pride to Finland in NBA.


sorry bro they belong to dutch men


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Nov 9, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Guys are moggers dw.


i live in holland (near sea side region) and eh, most guys just have height as a redeeming feature
avg guy isnt ugly nor GL


----------



## johncruz12345 (Nov 9, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Imo they're the hottest in Europe and tall af. I wanna get myself a dutch wife to birth me gigatall moggers to bring pride to Finland in NBA.


Tall, but faces aren't that great imo. Swedish girls mog, but ngl, I only stayed in netherlands for a bit.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Nov 9, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> i live in holland (near sea side region) and eh, most guys just have height as a redeeming feature
> avg guy isnt ugly nor GL


Yeah I visited holland.


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 9, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> sorry bro they belong to dutch men


Wouldn't you rather have your buddy have one than some moroccan or indonesian migrant?


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Nov 9, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Yeah I visited holland.


lovely. our country is heavily overrated tbh, i can see amsterdam being exciting for tourists but imo its an overrated shithole


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Nov 9, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Wouldn't you rather have your buddy have one than some moroccan or indonesian migrant?


eh aslong as ur white its okay


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Nov 9, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Wouldn't you rather have your buddy have one than some moroccan or indonesian migrant?


whats wrong with indonesians lmao they atleast behave


----------



## johncruz12345 (Nov 9, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> lovely. our country is heavily overrated tbh, i can see amsterdam being exciting for tourists but imo its an overrated shithole


I mean its always nice to travel to other countries, but personally I find a lot of european countries very boring. France/Italy/Sweden/Greece etc.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Nov 9, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> lovely. our country is heavily overrated tbh, i can see amsterdam being exciting for tourists but imo its an overrated shithole


But maybe I wasn't visiting the right places or doing the right stuff I dunno.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Nov 9, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> whats wrong with indonesians lmao they atleast behave


indo cope


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 9, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> whats wrong with indonesians lmao they atleast behave


Idk, I just knew there were a lot of those in Netherlands. But yeah, generally asians tend to be well behaved.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Nov 9, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Idk, I just knew there were a lot of those in Netherlands. But yeah, generally asians tend to be well behaved.


from my experience most of them here now are kids who's parents have indonesian somewhere thanks to VOC era (like me)


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> tinder is mainly men, and mainly white men, so nearly every study that shows a racial hierahchy in dating uses a sample size from online dating, where they do not understand that tinder isnt real life, and women moslty use it as a place to stroke their egos.


tinder is indeed cope, nothing good or valuable can come from it empirically


----------



## johncruz12345 (Nov 9, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Idk, I just knew there were a lot of those in Netherlands. But yeah, generally asians tend to be well behaved.


No one likes us asians.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 9, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> No one likes us asians.


i thought you were arab


----------



## johncruz12345 (Nov 9, 2020)

streege said:


> i thought you were arab


When have I ever said I'm arab lmao.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 9, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> When have I ever said I'm arab lmao.


u live in quatar or some gulf arab country don't u ? i made the conclusion that you were tbh


----------



## johncruz12345 (Nov 9, 2020)

streege said:


> u live in quatar or some gulf arab country don't u ? i made the conclusion that you were tbh


Yea.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 9, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Yea.


chad tbh


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Good recovery.


thanks timo  🥰


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 9, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> When have I ever said I'm arab lmao.


I thought you were black lol


----------



## johncruz12345 (Nov 9, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> I thought you were black lol


Bruh that BBC stuff with Colvin was just a meme.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> muh muh ur a khhv nice argument buddy, keep following me around like a dog jfl


youre a confirmed khhv dog barking about me while ive confirmed i slay all races of women. what's your point?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 9, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Its true. ngl.


Cope


----------



## Matthias8272 (Nov 9, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I’m subhuman I know but even I can get laid


Very true you're lifefuel for me bro


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 9, 2020)

Matthias8272 said:


> Very true you're lifefuel for me bro


What do I do? Can I look average with weight loss?


----------



## Matthias8272 (Nov 9, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> What do I do? Can I look average with weight loss?


the troll londonville emerges!!!


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 9, 2020)

Matthias8272 said:


> the troll londonville emerges!!!


What trolling? I’m just very insecure


----------



## Matthias8272 (Nov 9, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> What trolling? I’m just very insecure


u should be fine with weight loss, how long have u put been overweight and how long have u tried losing weight? Do you have an addiction to eating? If so how hard it is to control?


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Nov 9, 2020)

Roberts said:


> Tinder is not real life but it's effect (together with FB and Insta) on real dating will only get bigger and bigger as one good looking girl can have easily 100 simps who are messaging her everyday.



I just catch this meme on a female profile you are completely right


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Nov 9, 2020)

I know this is just a case but im posting this brutal blackpill old video


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

None of what you have posted has debunked jbw theory. Jbw theory is legit, the world worships the west, which mostly features white people. Now JBW doesnt mean that every white male can get laid because they are white, JBW is a halo which allows you to slay enthic women.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 9, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> None of what you have posted has debunked jbw theory. Jbw theory is legit, the world worships the west, which mostly features white people. Now JBW doesnt mean that every white male can get laid because they are white, JBW is a halo which allows you to slay enthic women.


No white can be Incel. I’m from London and see white subhumans with models all the time


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> No white can be Incel. I’m from London and see white subhumans with models all the time



You mean can or can't? You said can but your next sentence contradicts what you said. 

I said white men can be incel, however the bar for inceldom if your white is lower due white skin being a godly trait amongst ethnic females.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 9, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> You mean can or can't? You said can but your next sentence contradicts what you said.
> 
> I said white men can be incel, however the bar for inceldom if your white is lower due white skin being a godly trait amongst ethnic females.


I meant to say it’s impossible for a white to be Incel. Even ugly subhuman whites can get models


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I meant to say it’s impossible for a white to be Incel. Even ugly subhuman whites can get models



I dont believe it, white incels exist. Skin colour alone can not say complete subhumanity.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 9, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> I dont believe it, white incels exist. Skin colour alone can not say complete subhumanity.


Name one white Incel 
You can’t


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Name one white Incel
> You can’t



Nikola Tesla, Shakespeare (I think), st blackops2cel, Chris chan (however he has trannymaxxed so maybe he got anally raped idk). There are definetly more but I dont try and remember their names.


----------



## JustBeCurryBrah (Nov 9, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Imo they're the hottest in Europe and tall af. I wanna get myself a dutch wife to birth me gigatall moggers to bring pride to Finland in NBA.



Dutch women love BBC


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Nov 9, 2020)

Insane ethnic cope in this thread jfl


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 9, 2020)

JustBeCurryBrah said:


> Dutch women love BBC


Keep coping. Just betabuxxer.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 9, 2020)

JustBeCurryBrah said:


> Dutch women love BBC


Tyrone and Stacey


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Nov 9, 2020)

The truth is probably in the middle
Since tinder experiments have low empirical value due to gender and racial imbalances, they cant be taken as reliable evidence, but to say there is no racial hierarchy is ignoring the fact that we live in a society where the beauty standards are eurocentric, 90% of all people portrayed as attractive in movies and tv shows are white, 5% are blacks and so on, so its not unreasonable to expect a racial hierarchy on dating

Too bad you niggas cant have an regular discussion without big font sizes and throwing shit at each other


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Nov 9, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> Lol this isn’t an accurate conclusion. 7 million users at any given time. When you break it down into age group and on and off users it starts to play a larger role in the 18 to 25 dating market


I think it says there were 7 million users in september 2019 and not 7 million users using the app at the same time. 
There seem to be 45 million 20-29 year old people in the USA (15% of the us population). Out of 45 million, less than 7 million have used tinder in september 2019, so thats less than 15%. Probably closer to 12% because those 7 million users are from all age groups, but lets be generous. 
So lets say there are 45 million / 2 = 22.5 million females, round it down to 22 million because statistically there are fewer females than males. 28% of tinder users are females, so that is 7 million * 0,28 = 1.96 million female tinder users. And that is 8.9% of females aged 20-29 that have used tinder. Lets be generous and double the percentage to get female users of all the other dating apps and it is 17.8%. 
If you take into consideration those females that use dating apps irregularily, you can round it up to maybe 25%. 

Idk what market share of total users tinder holds tho, just randomly assuming it is 50%. But anyways 25% is probably already a generous estimate and maybe like half of those female dating app users only use it to boost their egos and never actually hook up. It doesnt seem like dating apps are that popular among females.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Nov 9, 2020)

Perma Virgin 666 said:


> I think it says there were 7 million users in september 2019 and not 7 million users using the app at the same time.
> There seem to be 45 million 20-29 year old people in the USA (15% of the us population). Out of 45 million, less than 7 million have used tinder in september 2019, so thats less than 15%. Probably closer to 12% because those 7 million users are from all age groups, but lets be generous.
> So lets say there are 45 million / 2 = 22.5 million females, round it down to 22 million because statistically there are fewer females than males. 28% of tinder users are females, so that is 7 million * 0,28 = 1.96 million female tinder users. And that is 8.9% of females aged 20-29 that have used tinder. Lets be generous and double the percentage to get female users of all the other dating apps and it is 17.8%.
> If you take into consideration those females that use dating apps irregularily, you can round it up to maybe 25%.
> ...


The other thing is that doubling the percentage to get females from other apps is innacurate cause most females who are in other apps are probably on Tinder too

In fact looks like just a small amount of females is using dating apps which is reasonable, since women dont really need dating apps to get laid


----------

